# Its time for new boots.



## Enzo's Dad (Jul 10, 2014)

I am looking for ideas for work boots. I need something that is safe( I put my fiscars into my foot once wearing sneakers) and comfortable. I had a pair of wolverines for 4 years but its time to move on.

I do have a tractor supply near me so i am open to ideas there


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 10, 2014)

As someone who had wore cheap boots for decades, I now buy red wings. Good arch support, dry, all around good boots. If I don't buy a  premium boot, I have arch/ foot problems. If you get 4 yrs out of a pair of boots, go for a good pair. I have access to two red wing dealers that both are good old fashioned shoe stores.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 10, 2014)

domestic mfg with usa quality and price. Minnesota made Redwing, Wisconsin"s Weinbrenner, or Warren Buffet's Carolina Boot. all good stuff. they've all got web sites. have a day


----------



## tigger (Jul 10, 2014)

I went with the Timberland Pro series.  Steel toed and super comfortable.  Highly recommend them.  



http://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4208474


----------



## bassJAM (Jul 10, 2014)

I've got a lot of friends who are huge fans of Red Wings, I checked them out a few years ago but couldn't find a pair that I found comfortable.  I've had good luck with Carolina boots, I had one pair that lasted me about 6 years and I only threw them away because I think my foot grew a little wider.  I'm 2 years into my current pair of Carolina's and they look great as long as I remember to use a little minks oil every now and then.


----------



## prezes13 (Jul 10, 2014)

Because of my line of work I work for local water dept. I need good and water proof boots, usually i buy red wings.  Carolina's are also good, I had a pair of chippewas logger boots and they were great.  Red wing if you have a dealer near by has a clearance section, and you can buy great boots pretty heavily discounted.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Jul 10, 2014)

For any meaningful protection you will want a steel toe, possible a metatarsal guard as well.  Met guards are made for fending off heavy falling objects, however, not sharp edges, so the protection from a square blow from an axe might not be 100%.

Not all steel toes are created equal - some are not even steel.  There are 50 ft./lb. rated and 75 ft./lb. rated toes.  For working with firewood I would want 75 ft./lb. ratings, and I would want steel rather than aluminum or composite.  There are also boots specifically made for use around chainsaws, but they are seldom carried in stores - do an online search.

Red Wing makes some excellent boots, and I use one of them for my own logging work.  It is just a plain, ordinary work boot without steel toes, however.  Carolina makes some good product, to be sure.  So does Timberland.  I am not all that big a fan of Weinbrenner for this kink of work - their toughest boots just do not appear all that tough to me.

Getting the right fit is important for comfort.  Carolina makes several widths, Timberland just one, mostly, or medium and wide in some.  Red Wing makes several widths and has specialty stores around the country that can do a much better job of getting the right fit than can a farm or western wear store that has to carry lots of different brands.


----------



## xman23 (Jul 10, 2014)

I had Bates for 3 years, worn for work ever day. Amazing the soles still look almost new. These were there safety toe, not steel. For a long motorcycle trip I just got a new pair. This time I got water proof without a safety toe. Same sole. Check out how light these are. I don't really like boots, but these are as comfortable as low shoes.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm very hard on boots . . . Red Wings have worked out well with me. Added bonus was learning that I could get them resoled for a fraction of a cost of buying new . . . now instead of racing slicks I have a full tread and a boot that is broken in to my feet.


----------



## Tommytman (Jul 11, 2014)

Chippewa makes a great boot. I worked for a concrete company a while back and my boots always managed to hold up through some serious abuse.


----------



## chrispr1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bates, Carolina, Chippewa, etc.  If you know your size and what you want, the best place I've found is www.americanmadeworkboots.com


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 11, 2014)

hey, whatever boot you choose, try to buy American made. there are so few domestic manufacturers left they can use your support. get a kick out of the  old names. "Bates" was located in Webster,Ma. till Wolverine bought them back in the 70's. became noted for their "Floaters" and dress shoes not work and hunting boots. ex-father-in-law was the stitching room foreman 1960's till the closing. we used to manufacture all of their cushioned insoles.  have a day


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 11, 2014)

crossed my mind during the day. the Bates dress shoe line was called ,"Phi-Bates". Floaters for casual and light work, Phi-Bates for dress, enough to get some of HUSH Puppies $$$$$$. the Sears' family  retired to luxury.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Jul 11, 2014)

As a follow up went shopping for boots almost everything is made in china. Chippewa's,Carolina, Irish setter by redwing. Timberland is Vietnam. I went with caterpillar boots , made by Wolverine, they were the most comfortable steel toe boot


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.lehighoutfitters.com/ is the place I use, pretty good prices and they have killer sales several times a year.

I've been wearing Michelin's for quite a few years.  Very light weight (allmost like a hiker) and quite durable, great sale prices.


----------



## mustash29 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.lehighoutfitters.com/Products/search/Composite_Toe_Boots/Gender-01/b-MICHELIN/


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2014)

If it ain't Corcoran or Matterhorn I ain't wearing it. Made in the foreign Republic of Martinsburg, PA. Except for dress and casual shoes. Allen Edmonds all the way.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 12, 2014)

original Corcoran factory  around the corner from me in Stoughton, Mass. Famous for the paratrooper boot. H.H. Brown the owner originally from Worcester. owner Warren Buffet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2014)

Of course my old guy Rockport walking shoes are made down the road from where I used to work. In Vietnam.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Of course my old guy Rockport walking shoes are made down the road from where I used to work. In Vietnam.


to the best of my limited knowledge, Rockport never had a domestic mfg. facility. I believe they did detail out a few styles to domestic makeup manufactures for a while. back in our New England Leather Show  trade show days we hated to see them in our booth. sample and send overseas to copy.


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 12, 2014)

tigger said:


> I went with the Timberland Pro series.  Steel toed and super comfortable.  Highly recommend them.
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4208474



Being in construction for 30 years, I've tried a lot of different boots.
Those are  in my top list for arch comfort,  but the stores that sold them near me don't carry them in an 8" tall size.
The 6" height irritated the back of my upper ankle area.
When it comes to boots I'm not one to order on line. 
I gotta try them on.

The best I ever wore were Herman Survivors, they were waterproof, super warm, and super comfortable.
I would buy them every Black Friday at a Walmart in CT near my sisters house.
But they stopped making them and I cant find them any where.

So, Ive been wearing these now, 
http://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?c=1106592&productId=4208156&prodFindSrc=paramNav

They are great, comfortable, waterproof, warm for the winter  but not to warm for the summer.
I pretty much wear them 7 days a week, year round.
Just last weekend, for the first time in who knows how long, I threw on sneakers while working around the house, and wouldn't ya know it I stepped on a nail out in the back 40
If they made them in black, I'd get a pair just for going out.
I'm sure my wife would love that


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 12, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> Being in construction for 30 years, I've tried a lot of different boots.
> Those are  in my top list for arch comfort,  but the stores that sold them near me don't carry them in an 8" tall size.
> The 6" height irritated the back of my upper ankle area.
> When it comes to boots I'm not one to order on line.
> ...


love this thread, all my old customers. Tmiberland started as Abington Shoe, Abington, Mass.  J.M. Herman originally in Millis, Mass. Made up to 200 doz. pair/day of cushion insoles from the service station oxfords to their insulated waterproofs. My first job was trimming the offal from the upper cutters waste. we used it to cut facings and back stays for the uppers. cheaper for us to do this operation than have the highest paid shoe cutters waste their production on small parts. The Solomon family sold to Stride Rite in the late"80's. all their stuff now offshore. corner stone of my business along with John Fyre of Marlboro, Mass.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Jul 12, 2014)

I was depressed that i could not find anything at 2 different stores made in the US. I will agree that the Timberland Pro series were also comfortable, but I liked the Abrasion resistant toe on the Caterplilars. After wearing them for a whole day they are comfortable....only problem is that they are warm. Its a good thing that this is only a problem for 3 months in Connecticut.

I have found that if you buy the $200-$300 redwings they are made in the US


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 12, 2014)

sorry can't resist, pic of the loading dock area of where my dad's first  space was rented from the Walk Over Shoe Co. in Brockton, Mass. He started here in 1949
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Walk over is now part of Buffet's H H Brown Group. Dad's rent,$75.00/mo for some 10,000 sq.ft. Walk Over's corp office building in the background.

one more. the middle building was their corporate offices, foreground building became Dartmouth Shoe, and the background became Potvin Shoe. Potvin was a baby shoe mfg who sold to a growing Stride Rite in the '70s.


----------



## cityboy172 (Jul 12, 2014)

My favorite boots are a pair of Danner Super rain forest with composite toe (composite for work, won't clear metal detector with steel toes or steel shanks).  Second favorite are some Bates USMC rat boots that I picked 4 pairs up for ~$35 a pair, but no safety toes..


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> won't clear metal detector with steel toes or steel shanks



I have always wanted to walk into a Federal building wearing my Matterhorn miner's boots. Steel toes, steel shanks and stainless steel metatarsal shields.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 12, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> I am looking for ideas for work boots. I need something that is safe( I put my fiscars into my foot once wearing sneakers) and comfortable. I had a pair of wolverines for 4 years but its time to move on.
> 
> I do have a tractor supply near me so i am open to ideas there




1) Don't buy anything made in a third world country.  Third world counties include (but are not limited to): China, Viet Nam, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Cambodia, Africa, Central America.  

2) *If you want good boots* don't buy a brand.  Buy American.  With very few exceptions every premium boot maker produces a significant portion of their product line in the third world (see above).  This includes Danner and Red Wing. Many brands (Georgia, Wolverine) are almost entirely made in the third world.


----------



## cityboy172 (Jul 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I have always wanted to walk into a Federal building wearing my Matterhorn miner's boots. Steel toes, steel shanks and stainless steel metatarsal shields.


It's not that big a deal. You just walk through security in your socks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 12, 2014)

Went into one of the Fed buildings in DC one night to go down and get my car out of the underground garage. When I put the stuff out of my pockets in the bucket I realized that I still had my lock back box cutter in my pocket. The guy asked if it was a knife and then said "Oh, it's a box cutter. OK." and let me through. Guess he forgot what was used to hijack a few airplanes.


----------



## Maxgussam (Jul 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I have always wanted to walk into a Federal building wearing my Matterhorn miner's boots. Steel toes, steel shanks and stainless steel metatarsal shields.


I have a pair of those too!
My wife calls them "Klingon Boots" because of the toe caps.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 12, 2014)

this factory id the Grand Father of Foot Joy golf shoes. Foot Joy was the last of the Brockton manufacturers to close back in 2009-10. at one tine the city had 35 shoe factories, numerous tanneries, and many allied companies supplying those factories. this building was torn down in the early 2000's housing rush.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jul 12, 2014)

another pic of one of the Walk Over building, site of a film about the Sacco-Vanzetti. The building left is where my dad's place was. the building on the right is the home of F B Washburn Candy, claim to be the largest ribbon candy mfg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll stop now, thanks


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 12, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> View attachment 135299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they as tough as their bulldozers?   We get a $150 Red Wing boot voucher where I work, every other year. I still have the first pair I got from at least 8 yrs ago, but they're about shot. I have gotten to the point that I have an 800 gram pr for just winter, 2 pr for spring/fall and just got another pr 6" for summer last week. I wore them for one day and they hurt my feet. They have a cut-out in the back at the top that rubs the back of my ankle something terrible. I guess they need to break in, so I wear them for a few hours then switch them. I'm on my feet most of the day since I'm running a job for the summer, not just a piece of equiptment. Key is I clean and oil them at the end of the season before I put them away


----------



## TradEddie (Jul 12, 2014)

I wear safety shoes most of the time at work, and by far the most comfortable ones I've ever had were Timberland Pro Titanium. They were like a pair of slippers, light and fluffy, however they were also possibly the least durable shoes ever made. I've had canvas sneakers that would stand up to more abuse. Totally useless anywhere you'll be using your feet as an alternative tool for kicking, digging etc., but perfect for my job doing inspections on a shop floor, but terrible once they were "retired" to garden work.

The non-titanium Timberland Pro are my current favorites, almost as comfortable, slightly heaver, but much, much tougher leather.

TE


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 12, 2014)

I bought a pair of Keen kinda like these last spring, ran a job from early June to mid December (on my feet a lot and in rocky conditions) and wore them through the winter and almost every day since. Absolutely the most comfortable boots I've ever had. Broken in right away and very light. Gave them a lot of abuse, and the soles are starting to show it but I'd buy another pr in a heartbeat. They weren't red   but olive drab where the red is so they are also a good looking boot 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Keen-Footwe...8152374?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item4ad734f6b6


----------



## rwilly (Jul 13, 2014)

I am a residential garbage man, I spend 10-12 hrs. a day dragging cans to the truck.

I like Keen, like D8Chumley bought, as a matter of fact I bought the exact same ones that are in his link, Pittsburg, they are red and everything. 
Keen are comfortable, look good, and are waterproof. You can get them with or without safety toe.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 13, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> 1) Don't buy anything made in a third world country.  Third world counties include (but are not limited to): China, Viet Nam, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Cambodia, Africa, Central America.
> 
> 2) *If you want good boots* don't buy a brand.  Buy American.  With very few exceptions every premium boot maker produces a significant portion of their product line in the third world (see above).  This includes Danner and Red Wing. Many brands (Georgia, Wolverine) are almost entirely made in the third world.



Best boots made IMO. A little spendy but when you wear them out they will rebuild them ( for a fee of course) They are 100% made in USA in Spokane, Wa
http://www.whitesboots.com/


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 14, 2014)

Elderthewelder said:


> Best boots made IMO. A little spendy but when you wear them out they will rebuild them ( for a fee of course) They are 100% made in USA in Spokane, Wa
> http://www.whitesboots.com/



All American made boots are a "little spendy."  Whites Boots (and Hawthorns) are down right ridiculous.  $400+ for logging boots?  They are good boots but they aren't $400 good.


----------



## Osagebndr (Jul 14, 2014)

I like dannerboots  and Hoffmann . Although rocky and Carolina make an excellent boot also and seem to last forever. I'm an iron worker and tie a lot of rebar for a living stuff is extra rough on boots and anything else it touches. All these are extra tough and wear like iron, boots that is


----------



## Maxgussam (Jul 14, 2014)

rwilly said:


> I am a residential garbage man, I spend 10-12 hrs. a day dragging cans to the truck.
> 
> I like Keen, like D8Chumley bought, as a matter of fact I bought the exact same ones that are in his link, Pittsburg, they are red and everything.
> Keen are comfortable, look good, and are waterproof. You can get them with or without safety toe.


That is a meaningful endorsement. 
There  no group tougher on boots than trash men. Maybe asphalt pavers, but it's close. 
I have been wanting to try a pair of the Keen boots, but questioned their durability. 
Now, I'm convinced. 
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## AmarilloSlim (Jul 14, 2014)

Redwing Wellington composite king-toe suits me most of the year. Danner's with thinsulate round out the rest of the year.


----------



## prezes13 (Jul 14, 2014)

If you want warm water proof boots, nothing beats muck boots.  That's what I have for winter boots if we have a water main break.  Very comfortable 100% water proof and the are steel toe, actually composite but I love them.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 15, 2014)

Maxgussam said:


> That is a meaningful endorsement.
> There  no group tougher on boots than trash men. Maybe asphalt pavers, but it's close.
> I have been wanting to try a pair of the Keen boots, but questioned their durability.
> Now, I'm convinced.
> Thanks for posting this!


If you buy a pair come back and let us know how you like them. I also work with guys that like the muck boots but I haven't tried them personally


----------



## johnpma (Jul 16, 2014)

My Carolina's just went back to the factory after a long drawn out *i$$ing match with the customer service dept. These boots are all made in China. My soles came detached from the shoe after 6 months of light usage. My whole family wears Carolina boots. I'm not OK with the quality and want another pair or money back. Hard to find anything good any more!!


----------



## deranged (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm on my second pair of Keen boots, and will soon be buying another pair.  I have wide feet, and the toebox on Keen's boots are about the only that is comfortable for me, especially in a steel toe.  I've had USA made Carolina boots as well as China made, tried a pair of thorogood's for about a week, never could find a pair of Red Wing's that were even remotely comfortable, Rocky's are snug but passable in soft toe, but steel toe no way, etc.

The first pair of Keen boots that I had were to Tacoma version, and the only reason I replaced them for work was no fault of the boots.  I spent some time standing in come chemicals that reacted with the soles and the rubber hardened on them.  I couldn't safely wear them on the smooth floors at work any longer, so they were retired for home use about 9 months ago, still waterproof and comfortable.

My current pair are actually made in USA, manufactured in Portland, the Portland PR Slip On boot,been very happy with these as well.  Completely waterproof when I wore them all winter, and comfortable for all day wear.  I am about the buy a pair of the Detroit low to wear in the warmer months and use these for winters.

With all that said, I won't hesitate to try anything from Keen, especially considering the fitment issues my wide feet cause with almost all other brands.


----------



## Maxgussam (Jul 16, 2014)

D8Chumley said:


> If you buy a pair come back and let us know how you like them. I also work with guys that like the muck boots but I haven't tried them personally


My neighbour wore the Muck Boots until black locust thorns pierced the soles and made them unwearable. Maybe they need to use a harder compound in the soles?
That has kept me from trying them, as well as reviews that said that they are very slippery when you go from wet conditions to a smooth floor. 
Kind of like from a parking lot to a store.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jul 17, 2014)

+1 Red Wings.  I have only owned one pair, have had them probably 5 years.  They make them in the USA and China.  I paid more for the American made model but they also fit me better.  I paid $200, twice as much as I paid for my first car!  I have also since bought a pair of Saloman boots $200 for some serious Boys Scout backpacking in the Rocky Mountains of New Mexico.  Also well worth the money!


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 20, 2014)

deranged said:


> I'm on my second pair of Keen boots, and will soon be buying another pair.  I have wide feet, and the toebox on Keen's boots are about the only that is comfortable for me, especially in a steel toe.  I've had USA made Carolina boots as well as China made, tried a pair of thorogood's for about a week, never could find a pair of Red Wing's that were even remotely comfortable, Rocky's are snug but passable in soft toe, but steel toe no way, etc.
> 
> The first pair of Keen boots that I had were to Tacoma version, and the only reason I replaced them for work was no fault of the boots.  I spent some time standing in come chemicals that reacted with the soles and the rubber hardened on them.  I couldn't safely wear them on the smooth floors at work any longer, so they were retired for home use about 9 months ago, still waterproof and comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear. I am a Merrell kinda guy so I like comfortable shoes ( but not that way lol) I have 4 pr Merrells plus for summer a sandal which is super comfy. I'm not impressed with Red Wings and wouldn't have any if I had to buy them. Keens are definitely on my "will buy again" list. I wear mine 6 days a week for work most times and they have seen some rough terrain on the jobsites. I'm pleased


----------



## EleanorHarper (May 22, 2019)

I bought my boots on site https://gearexpertguides.com/. There are a lot of useful reviews. So you can read and choose the one. 
Also you can buy approach shoes for yourself. It's very comfortable, stylishly and quality.


----------



## salecker (May 22, 2019)

My boot of choice is a Cofra boot
It started as an Italian Company,and probably has offshore producers.
They are my choice because of break in,after 4 days you forget you have new boots on.
In the summer it is not uncommon for me to be wearing them 7 days a week.I get at least 3 summers out of them.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (May 23, 2019)

I like 8 inch boots for wood processing. I also like USA made boots, and since I do almost all of my cutting on flat ground, I like a wedge sole, just feels more comfortable to me. That being said, my favorite boots I've had and most comfortable are Thorogood 8" Moc Toe Wedge Soles with steel toe. I had a pair of Georgia Logger for years and they are indestructible but never very comfortable. The Thorogoods I actually wear when I'm not cutting, I would never do that with the loggers.


----------



## walhondingnashua (May 23, 2019)

I used to wear HH and redwings on the farm and they were both really good boots and lasted a long time.  My wife bought me a pair of keen hikers (that I am still using 6 years later) so when it was time to replace my rocky work boots, I tried some of the keen work boots.  I have abused them over the last 4 years (built my house, in concrete more then once, clay all the time, summer, winter etc).  They are the protective toe, which is not steel toe but I believe there is a plastic "shell."  I've had firewood and logs fall on them and even took an 8lb sledge off the toe.  Waterproofing is not perfect anymore (one leak if I stand in water) but I still wear them regularly.  Wife bought me new pair of workers this xmas and they are keens again. Very comfortable.  Almost like walking in a heavy sneaker.  

I HIGHLY recommend the Keen work boots to anyone that asks.


----------



## Medic21 (May 25, 2019)

Danner, Georgia, Carolina, in that order.  New Red Wings are mostly imported and junk compared to the Red Wings I wore for a couple decades.


----------



## TreePointer (May 26, 2019)

Medic21 said:


> Danner, Georgia, Carolina, in that order.  New Red Wings are mostly imported and junk compared to the Red Wings I wore for a couple decades.



I love Georgia Boot; however, they dropped my favorite work boot a couple years ago--the 6" Renegade.  I even wrote them a note asking (begging) to bring them back, lol.


----------



## bholler (May 27, 2019)

Medic21 said:


> Danner, Georgia, Carolina, in that order.  New Red Wings are mostly imported and junk compared to the Red Wings I wore for a couple decades.


There are still plenty of american made high quality redwings.


----------



## bholler (May 27, 2019)

I have used lots of different boots through the years and I have yet to have a pair last me more than a season.  I buy a winter pair and a summer pair every year.  I always used to like Carolinas but the last few pairs didnt last a whole season.  I personally never found Georgia boots very comfortable not I get redwing or danners.  I have had a few wolverines that held up well also.


----------



## Medic21 (May 28, 2019)

bholler said:


> There are still plenty of american made high quality redwings.



Only 25%





I wore them for 20+ years.  My employer used to give me $250 a year for boots.  I loved them until their quality and comfort went down.


----------



## bholler (May 28, 2019)

Medic21 said:


> Only 25%
> 
> View attachment 244534
> 
> ...


Well almost 45% are made here but that still surprises me.  I guess the store I use just makes a point of buying the American made ones.  The majority of their redwings are american.


----------



## MTASH (May 29, 2019)

I wore Redwings for years but they no longer make the style I liked, and I've tried on the newer versions and they just don't fit the same.

So a few years ago I picked up a set of Danners on sale and they've been really good boots - as good or better than the old Redwings.

Just yesterday I ordered a pair of Keens so I have a more causal pair of work boots, since I spend more time in the office these days.  I've been a fan of their shoes for years so hopefully these turn out good.


----------



## gabenson (May 30, 2019)

My current favorite is my Chippewa 26330 boots. They are waterproof, very comforatble and sturdy.


----------



## SpaceBus (May 31, 2019)

gabenson said:


> My current favorite is my Chippewa 26330 boots. They are waterproof, very comforatble and sturdy.


I have the 9" insulated steel toe waterproof Chippewa Super Logger (old style) and I have a pair of the new style, but without insulation, on backorder. I'll be interested in seeing the difference. For the price I am paying, they better be every bit as good, or I'm definitely looking elsewhere. Likely I'll be cutting in my winter loggers till next warm season due to the absurd lead times on Chippewa logging boots right now. I imagine by the time the "summer" loggers come in, my current Chippewa boots will be worn out anyway. I don't think the insulation is needed if thick socks are worn, often my insulated loggers got too hot even when it was 5f outside with moderately thick wool socks (green wool army socks). With thick wool socks I'm sure they are plenty warm. If I can manage not to tear up the leathers on the next pair, I bet I'll be able to keep them indefinitely if I can find a place to resole them. From my understanding Chippewa no longer offers this service. I don't know what this means for boot quality....


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Jun 3, 2019)

I find the insulated loggers too warm also. Good wool socks are all I need.


----------



## bholler (Jun 3, 2019)

BIGChrisNH said:


> I find the insulated loggers too warm also. Good wool socks are all I need.


There are times I need insulated boots and multiple pairs of wool socks.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow I would only need that if I was at the top of Mt Washington in January


----------



## bholler (Jun 3, 2019)

BIGChrisNH said:


> Wow I would only need that if I was at the top of Mt Washington in January


I work outside all day long in just about any weather.  If I was only out for an hour or two I would be fine with just socks in uninsulated boots.  But after 5 or 6 hours my feet get cold without insulation and layers.


----------



## mickire (Jun 16, 2019)

I work in Highway Maintenance and do a lot of tree cutting and firewood on the side,  I have had good luck with Chippewa and Danner.  There are a lot of great boots out there.  It comes down to what feels best on your feet for what you are willing to spend.  One thing I always make sure to get is Vibram soles. They last longet than any other sole I've worn.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 16, 2019)

mickire said:


> I work in Highway Maintenance and do a lot of tree cutting and firewood on the side,  I have had good luck with Chippewa and Danner.  There are a lot of great boots out there.  It comes down to what feels best on your feet for what you are willing to spend.  One thing I always make sure to get is Vibram soles. They last longet than any other sole I've worn.



Vibram is awesome and usually means the boot can be resoled. I had a pair of Danners while I was in the military that treated me well, but I generally prefer a light weight boot. Now that I need safe work boots I have two pair of Chippewa Super Loggers. One pair insulated and the other not, but otherwise waterproof steel toe 9" boots. They are very comfortable once worn in, the most comfortable work boot I've ever worn.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 16, 2019)

I got a pair of the "new" Chippewa super loggers, steel toe and waterproof, I forget the specific number. I've worn them for a few days and aside from initial stiffness they feel just the same as the "old" insulated version. Back in winter when I ordered these boots I was informed that these are different because of some kind of change up with Chippewa.


----------

